# help???



## ndecore14 (Jul 11, 2012)

im new to fishing and i cant seem to get the hang of it. the only time i get fish is when i use a bobber and i want to advance past that. i have jigs, trick worms, buzzbait, pad crasher, and a crank. i just dont know when im getting bites, or if im getting any at all. how can i correct this problem?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

No shortcuts in fishing. Fish and learn. 
Read everything you can. Watch "how to" videos on u-tube, beginner, intermediate and advanced. But most of all, pay heed to the OGF community. There's info here you'll never see anywhere. 
You have a hodge podge of crap without the knowledge to use it, pay your dues like everybody else. It's not hard, it's fun. Good Luck --Tim


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i was completely new last year to bass fishing and only used little rebel minnow cranks, rattletraps, spinners and curly tailed grubs. anything you cast and retrieve will be easy to feel bites because of the steady reel. with your trick worms and jigs however and this is what i focused on early in the year was fishing jigs and soft plastics for a beginner my advice is fish them on or very close to bottom at all times. watch your line for any odd movements. and very slow. once you gain confidence in them you can start hopping them up a little more but when you get started seeing your line move will most generally make you think you have a bite when in reality its your bait falling still you figure it out that the fall of a lure and a fish sucking it in or moving off are different movements. but if anything feels funny reel down tight and set the hook up good luck stay with it its not as hard as you think it is. i was ready to throw my softplastics and jigs away and one day i caught about 15 dinks on a berkley havoc pit boss and now i always have a soft plastic tied on when i go fishing


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Since you're new to fishing, I'm assuming you have a spinning rod and reel, using fairly light line. If that's the case you need to eliminate the pad crasher from your bait list..... at least for now. As far as your jigs and trick worms a bite is going to feel like a tap on your line. Think of your bobber when you get a bite, or a nibble.... the bobber kind of just bobs a little. It's the same thing with jigs and soft plastics except you'll feel it through your line and rod. On your trick worms if you're fishing them weightless you'll sometimes see your line jump, or like Jason said you'll see it start to move off to the side. It can also just start to speed up as it's falling. When you're fishing weightless lures you have to watch your line, or you're going to miss some bites. A great way to fish trick worms is to Texas rig them with a slip sinker on the line so you're working them on the bottom. Just Google the phrase Texas rig and there will be plenty of pages explaining how to do it. 

For fishing your buzzbait, it's easy to tell if you get a bite on that. Most of the time you want to move it as slow as you can while still keeping it on the surface. When you get a bite the fish is either going to really blow up on it, or just slurp it off the surface. No matter what kind of bite it is, you just want to keep reeling and set the hook when you feel the weight of the fish on your line. Then set the hook. Crankbait bites are also pretty easy to feel. You'll feel the tug of the fish. It will take some practice to differentiate a bite from it digging the bottom, or it getting hung up. But the more you use it, the easier it will be to do. Like Wow said........ go on line and google the lures you have and how and where to fish them. And don't be afraid to ask questions. Good luck


----------

